
If the Tuition Doesn’t Get You, the Cost of Student Housing Will - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-08-13/if-the-tuition-doesn-t-get-you-the-cost-of-student-housing-will
======
WaitWaitWha
The higher education cost rose way faster than inflation, with nearly no
return, and no accountability. [1-4]

The Federal guaranteed student loans are a nightmare. Academia knows that she
will get paid, no matter what. They raise the prices and do not qualify
students properly. When the student drops out in year three, the student ends
up with with $50K student loans at 10% interest, that they will take years to
pay off, but no college degree to help. If graduated, the degree loses it's
value in less than 4 years.

Anyone ever asked you what you got your degree in, or classes, or cared about
your magna cum laude after 4 years of work? They why have to pay for it for
the next 15 years?

If I was a conspiracy theorist, I would say academia created the hysteria
about healthcare costs to divert the attention from them forcibly violating
the young and immature.

[1]
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-08-26/college-c...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-08-26/college-
costs-surge-500-in-u-s-since-1985-chart-of-the-day) [2]
[https://www.businessinsider.com/this-chart-shows-how-
quickly...](https://www.businessinsider.com/this-chart-shows-how-quickly-
college-tuition-has-skyrocketed-since-1980-2015-7) [3]
[https://trends.collegeboard.org/college-pricing/figures-
tabl...](https://trends.collegeboard.org/college-pricing/figures-
tables/average-rates-growth-published-charges-decade)

